# ماهو الفرق بين هندسة التصنيع وهندسة الانتاج او مجرد اختلاف بالمسمى!!



## sln6 (18 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :77:

كيف الحـآل يامهندسين 

انا ادرس في السعودية - كلية الجبيل الصناعية < من اقوى كليات الشرق الاوسط :15:

طبعا انا ادرس هندسة التصنيع manufacturing engineering technology 

وسوالي ماهو الفرق بين هندسة التصنيع وهندسة الانتاج او مجرد اختلاف بالمسمى!!

او هل مسمى هندسة تصنيع اشمل ! لاننا ندرس مواد التصنيع وشوي من هندسة الصيانة الميكانيكة

وسبق ان درست في مواد التخصص بـ lith machine , welding , milling , grinding machine

والبآقي جآي:3: 

اتمنى فهمتوا سؤآلي :14:


----------



## HMS (18 يوليو 2011)

The difference is in the raw material. 

In production, the raw material is not procured from outside, the company owns it and after processing and make the final product. 

But in Manufacturing, the company procures the raw material from outside, and then makes the final product. 
 manufacturing is a process of converting raw material in to finished product by using various processes,machines and energy.it is a narrow term. 
 production is a process of converting inputs in to outputs.it is a broder term. 
 every type of manufacturing is production but every production is not a manufacturing. 
 exa- making of a turbine by various processes is manufacturing 
 assemble the various parts to make a engine is production not manufacturing. 
 Manufacturing isn't just when producing the product, it includes other stages such as design, sales, management and marketing​


----------

